# Cost of fixing ferrets



## maxcherry (Jan 9, 2009)

Going to get my hobs done next month, anyone know what the price is to fix a hob.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

It cost £15 to get my female spayed a few years ago, just call around your local vets as they usually all have a different price


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

cost us £80 to get one of our hobs castrated, then just £25 for our other hob to be vasectomised, if you get in touch with the ferret rescue they will give you a voucher for some money off getting it done, without this it would have cost us £125 for the vasectomy.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

don't know any rescues that give vouchers for neuetering.

depend on where in the country you are. I payed £64 for my lad 2 years ago, and will cost me £83 to have my jill done next year


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

ferret rescue in droitwich do, if you call them they give you another number to call and then they send the voucher through to your vet. I think it may have been our local rspca who deal a lot with the droitwich branch was who we called, they work in conjunction with the ferret rescue and if you get a ferret from them they give you a voucher for 25% off if you get them done at pets at home.


----------



## maxcherry (Jan 9, 2009)

mitsi said:


> ferret rescue in droitwich do, if you call them they give you another number to call and then they send the voucher through to your vet. I think it may have been our local rspca who deal a lot with the droitwich branch was who we called, they work in conjunction with the ferret rescue and if you get a ferret from them they give you a voucher for 25% off if you get them done at pets at home.


I never knew pets at home did that! 

I did call several vets and the cost is £70 - £95:gasp: which i dont understand as they offer cats the same thing for £45!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

maxcherry said:


> I never knew pets at home did that!
> 
> I did call several vets and the cost is £70 - £95:gasp: which i dont understand as they offer cats the same thing for £45!


 
apparently its cheaper for a castration than a vasectomy because a vasectomy takes longer and is more difficult.


----------



## Juliakay (Jul 11, 2012)

It is now recommended not to spay or castrate ferrets but to have them implanted with a Deslorelin implant. This is to prevent Adrenal disease.


----------



## maxcherry (Jan 9, 2009)

mitsi said:


> apparently its cheaper for a castration than a vasectomy because a vasectomy takes longer and is more difficult.



Thank you it's the testicle removal that i am going for not the vasectomy. It still costs more than it would for a male cat which makes no sense!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

maxcherry said:


> Thank you it's the testicle removal that i am going for not the vasectomy. It still costs more than it would for a male cat which makes no sense!


It's harder to do in a ferret, that's why,


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

adrenal is not a massive problem in this country.

I will alway neuter my ferrets no mater what the vets think witch is bace on american ferrets anyway


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

Draco said:


> adrenal is not a massive problem in this country.
> 
> I will alway neuter my ferrets no mater what the vets think witch is bace on american ferrets anyway


Most of the literature is actually based on Dutch ferrets so is applicable to UK climate/seasonal light exposure/age at neutering.
Neutering surgically is acceptable as long as you are aware of the potential risks, symptoms to watch out for and act accordingly if they develop. It is more appropriate for outdoor/working ferrets compared to indoor pets as they have a lower prevalence of adrenal disease.
I always discuss implant vs neutering vs both vs using vasectomised hob vs jill jabs. Takes a while to go through a ferret neuter discussion!
Marie


----------

